# SRR - Officer Down Rescue!



## SRR (Mar 22, 2003)

http://srrtraining.com/OfficerDownRescue.htm








*Hosting Agency:* Portsmouth Police Department 
*Location of Training:* 3 Junkins Avenue Portsmouth, NH 03801

*Dates:* Monday, April 30, 2007 
*Registration/Check-in:* Monday, April 30, 2007 7:30AM - 8:00AM 
*Class Hours:* 8:00AM - 4:00PM 
*Recommended Hotel:* TBA 
*Directions:* www.mapquest.com 

*Cost:* $149.00 per person

The picture above is one that we are all too familiar with seeing, but it doesn't always have to end up this way. The nightmare scenario that is unfortunately becoming all too common is a police officer down and injured while still in the line of fire. There may be no time to wait for SWAT or other specialty units and a rescue must immediately take place. Rescuing a downed officer who is still in the line of fire is a skill that is not often taught to patrol officers or detectives, but can be invaluable when the chips are down. This course will cover a wide range of scenarios and will demonstrate a wide range of options.

*Who should attend this course:*
Supervisors, patrol officers, detectives, correctional officers, parole and probation officers, Federal, State and municipal law enforcement officers, and military personnel.

*Course Content:*
This course will examine several actual officer down incidents with a focus on what went right, what went wrong and what could have been done to improve the ability of the street officers to effect a safe rescue.

The course will teach, in a hands-on manner, tactics for rescuing a downed officer or civilian in a building, open area or a vehicle.

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It will also show several field expedient modes of extracting downed officers such as using patrol cars and other vehicles or tools that are commonly available to patrol officers and detectives during their tour of duty.[/FONT]

*Instructor: **Sgt. Scott Oldham*, Bloomington, IN is an eighteen year law enforcement veteran with over thirteen years assigned to his agency's Special Weapons and Tactics unit where he currently commands the primary entry team. Sgt Oldham has instructed officers from many different law enforcement agencies on a wide variety of operational and tactics based topics. Sgt. Oldham has been involved in, planned and lead numerous tactical operations including resolution of incidents involving barricaded suspects, high risk warrant services and the rescue of persons held hostage.

He has been a guest lecturer at the University level on numerous occasions speaking on police culture, use of force and search and seizure issues..

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sgt. Oldham is a published author contributing to such magazines as S.W.A.T., Tactical Response and Law and Order. He currently writes the bi-monthly "The Sergeant" column for Hendon Publications' Law and Order magazine where he focuses on topics important to first line supervisors. [/FONT]


----------

